# What a freaking nightmare..



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I was doing a water change on the 10g just now. Today I had to take out the rock deco and clean it off as well as find the frog so I could make sure he/she was eating. I decided that since everything was going to be moving around like that I wanted to take the girls and put them in cups to keep them from being hurt in case I dropped something or whatever.
(I have 4 molly fry in a betta cup next to the 10g)..forgetting they were right there I dropped Zurina into it thinking it was the cup I had just filled with her water.
This cup isn't heated so she went from 78-80f' to something cold.
As soon as I realized I was putting her in there (once she hit the water I freaked because of the fry and had to get her out and stick her in the correct cup.)
Obviously, after that, I shocked her.
So now I'm shaking and go to grab the next girl to put her in a cup..which I believe I smooshed against the glass with the end of the net. I pulled away as soon as I saw she was pressed against the glass and not IN the net. 

Zurina looks like she's hanging in there and has been floated into the 10g after the water change and clean up..
I wish I could say the same for Ocean.

I hope Zurina sticks through this..
Ocean looks like she passed though. 

I'm shaking, feel horrible, and am getting a split headache from crying >.<
RIP little girl..


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

RIP Ocean...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

awww sorry to hear but yes water change day DOES get hetic.
i have this weird algae that builds up on the dividers in the boys tanks and i got home after being way 2 weeks (bf was feeding) and i couldnt see the fish through it so i cuped all 9 fish and scrubbed it then bf came in to watch ad started tipping fish in but hes smart enough to know im picky as to who goes where. but ive had some doozies like louie almost killed two fish, benny and melvin went each other its all part of the hobby thoughts are with you x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fish. Sometimes accidents happen. I knocked over a cup with the fish in it one time and he landed under my dresser. The cup was split in half. I thought I was going to lose him but he was ok. These things happen to all of us. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

O.O I hope I never hurt Aurora
I said it too late, I already ripped one of his fins  Now one of his ventral fins is short and the other is long D:


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Yikes guys. =s 
Zurina died the next morning. It really sucks.. she came a long way since I got her. Her fins were full, she was wayyy more active.. and she was SO sweet - loved to tell you hello and hog the camera when I had it..sigh.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------

